# Club formation in Meriwether county



## rpender2 (Feb 15, 2014)

So, it's has become evident to me that there are more people on here looking for leases than there are openings. I'd like to propose that whoever is interested in forming our own land search committee PM me and we can start our own.

Ryan / rpender2

Let me know if you'd be interested.


----------



## rpender2 (Feb 17, 2014)

UPDATE: We now two individuals interested.....Looking for 6-7 more....Please reply if you're interested in being in on the ground floor.

Thanks,
Ryan / rpender2


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 17, 2014)

I am interested. Please include me.


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Feb 27, 2014)

i'd be interested


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Mar 4, 2014)

My son I law would be interested


----------



## wrfdhuntin (Mar 12, 2014)

I am interested.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am interested


----------

